# I wish I could go to the store and get these ......



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

To be able to enjoy this type of stick, not available where I live, was very nice .................. I never knew what all the fuss was about. When I took my first draw I slowly blew the smoke out and screamed "I GET IT!". :nerd:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome to the Dark Side...


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

I can go to the store and get those, but I don't like the price when I get to the register.


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

What exactly was it?


----------



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> I can go to the store and get those, but I don't like the price when I get to the register.


This is true Tim, but *WE* can go to the place where they're made, and that trip can be fairly cheap too!!!:whoohoo:


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

The store had taken them out of the original box to put them on the racks in the walk-in, so there was nothing for reference. The price was the only sign they had. They didn't even specify a size. And the two clerks at the register did not speak English (why should they - I'm in THEIR country). The label says 'Cifuentes' but the label design doesn't match up to anything on the GC website under that line.

All I know is that it was one damn good cigar! Because of the different types available I smoked only 3 of these - I wanted to try as many different brands as I could in the time I had.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Hard to tell from the photo but it looks like a Partagas Super Partagas, Short, Mille Fleur, or Petite Corona.


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

Just curious, I might be able to help a brother out.
I'll have to check and see.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

could be the Partagas 898 which is one of my all time favs....pending the length if you ashed before that shot was taken...cause the ring gauge look similar...


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Very nice pics - the both of you! 

CD


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

Didn't have that particular smoke, but there are others headed your way.
DC# 0307 1790 0001 7081 2529
Enjoy and welcome to the dark side!!!!!


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

That looks like a Partagas Short to me. One of my all time favorite cigars.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Might be too long for a Short...but with that camera angle...who knows....


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks a little long for the short!!!
Doesn't matter as long as you enjoyed it brother!!!


----------



## MrTapes (Dec 18, 2007)

My Guess is a Partagas Petite Corona Especiale. Looks just like the ones I have, in gauge, length and wrapper texture. At least in reference to his hand


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm thinking Tim hit it right with the Mille Fleur. I go to a place near work that sells them and it looks about right.


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

I haven't held a Party Short in a few months so hard for me to say.  I just know I love them.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Cigar Jack said:


> I haven't held a Party Short in a few months so hard for me to say.  I just know I love them.


I agree with Mario, it looks a little long for a Party Short. I lean a little more to the Mille Fleur


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Long or short.... the world may never know...but...it sure looks like a very nice cigar.


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

party shorts are my all time favorite island cigar! but yes.......now you know what all the fuss is about!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice smoke!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

:dribble: Doesn't matter short,mille fleur still a great smoke


----------

